# Some others of my Labyrinth fishes...



## AQUASAUR

So, hope you still remember my Beautiful Bettas...








These Pearl Gourami are not less Handsome though...









*Trichogaster Leeri male: *









*Trichogaster Leeri female: *


----------



## saram521

Beautiful pearls! The discus is nice too


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

Here is a females close up and her unique pattern:


----------



## rjfurbank

Wow! Amazing photo's and great fish!


----------



## Travis.808

great pics of nice looking fish!


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with my *Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leeri):*


----------



## Vander

What a picture gallery it is really amazing and superb one. It is a nice short i liked it and what a nice fish!


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, let see Who has Beautiful Colisa like these of mine?








*
Colisa Lalia*


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR

Wow! Very pretty fish!


----------



## speedie408

Great set!


----------



## Gramazing

Those are beautiful!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more shot of mine, became spread on 2 pages of the TFH Magazine October issue.
Here is the link to download the photo in bigger/desktop resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/SPREAD_T1012_1920.jpg

*Trichogaster trichopterus gold *


----------



## Shrimplett

Just amazing!!!


----------

